# Introducing Red Rhino vom Ironhide...



## IronhideKennels (Jul 20, 2016)

... "Big Kahuna"

This is my keeper girl from my recent litter - I call her Big for short 

She was technically not my "pick", but the only one that didn't fit as well as another puppy into the homes I had. This is also how I ended up with Hellboy from my first litter, so there may be some sort of method to my madness.

I must admit, I went back and forth on keeping her - I really thought long and hard about placing her in a co-own home, or even placing her with a breeder on an agreement for a puppy back (a breeder contacted me and only was interested in this female), but something told me to wait and see. And now I know why! LOL. While the future is always uncertain when raising a puppy as a working/breeding prospect, I must say, I am in love with this puppy. I really wanted a puppy that had Ironhide's "essence" (her dam), but was her own dog, and that is exactly what I got.

She is fearless, curious, adventurous, has extremely good social skills with adult dogs and is very respectful of them. She follows me everywhere, has the coveted off switch I love so dearly, is very engaged in training, very good food drive and fantastic prey drive! She is friendly, but not overly social, which I also like in my dogs and has an amazing full, hard grip when we tug.

She even went swimming all on her own her first day out as a solo puppy!

I will also add, and not make anyone jealous lol, but last night was night 3 of crate training and she slept from 10pm to 2am, went out to pee, then slept 2am to 6am - no screaming!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sounds like an amazing pup, and wow is she pretty!


----------



## SitkatheGSD (Aug 24, 2017)

Woah! What a beautiful puppy! -- Sitka is 6 months old and still very hesitant of the water!

Have fun.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

here's to more future bragging posts (yeah)


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## Evohog (Jul 18, 2017)

Wow. That is one good looking pup.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful! Look forward to more pictures and stories as she grows up.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

She is beautiful and sounds like a great example of what a well bred GSD puppy should be! I hope you will continue to post updates about her. I love watching puppies mature


----------



## IronhideKennels (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks everyone! There will definitely be stories with this girl, she is too full of herself already (hence the name), so I am anticipating having some doosies lol!


----------

